# SX3



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Finally got the shot barrel for my new SX3. Can't wait to shoot at something with it. This gun shoulders so nice and swings awesome. I have never had a gun balanced so nicely. Going back out in 20 minutes to see if I can shoot at something. Pop cans if nothing else.


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

Have fun and enjoy your gun of choice. As you can see from other threads I can't talk enough about this gun, when it comes to shotgunning. I've had the SX3 the first year it came it. Other hunters didn't recognize it and would ask. I'd say my bit and hand it over to them to feel and swing around. Most of them just dropped their load for the SBEI or II and seemed a little dissapointed.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

So far I really like it. Can't wait to use it more this fall. I also just bought it's cousin the Browning Silver for my girlfriend. Both are awesome guns


----------

